# Filtration Question



## winstonwolf228 (Jan 23, 2017)

I have two AC50 running on my 40 breeder that im using as a species only for White Top Hara *** had a few successful spawns now and my tank just seems to have a lot of particulate matter in the water column lately.
I do two 25 - 40 % water changes a week but the tank still seems cloudy. Tank has been cycled for 4 months and all my parameters are fine but i just cant get rid of these little particles. Any advice would be welcome.
Should i as another filter like a bigger AC 70 or 110 or something else?

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You could always add some Poly-fil batting or filter floss above the sponges to help catch small particles but cloudy water sounds like a different issue. Is the cloudiness whitish or greenish?

If you already have the AC70 or AC110 you could add it to see if it improves filtration. I've tried some of the smaller AC filters and wasn't pleased with the filtration in tanks larger than 30G.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

We've found these filters to be very inefficient, they have a lot of bypass. Our best results have been ac110 's on 20 longs.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

I use aquaclears on all my 4 tanks i set the tray with 2 sponges on the bottom then my media and i use pinky filters batting cut out in shape of the tray and my water is crystal clear

I like Polyfill too but cutting out pinky filters in the shape to fit perfect has been easiest for me


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, AC110's on 20 longs. Surfs up.


----------



## winstonwolf228 (Jan 23, 2017)

I added polyfill and its helped a little. The cloudiness is tiny near microscopic white particles, from a distance the water looks crystal clear but up close you can see all this tiny white stuff floating around. All my water parameters are on point, its more of a cosmetic thing i suppose. I have a sponge filter for my fry tank that is broken down atm so i may add that as well.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Have you checked your tap water for similar looking tiny white stuff? The reason I ask is that when the house hot water tank anode tube starts to degrade, it will release small particles similar to what you are seeing from the hot water tap. Do you know how old your hot water tank is and whether it is electric or gas operated?

You may also be able to remove the faucet aerator and see if it is plugged up or contains similar small particles to see if it is from the hot water tank.


----------



## winstonwolf228 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thats a really good idea. Had no issues at my old house. Very interesting indeed. Electric Hot water heater. Replaced in 2006 after hurricane katrina


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Keep us posted if this turns out to be the problem. I've suggested checking this issue on fish forums before and a couple times it has turned out to be the problem!


----------



## winstonwolf228 (Jan 23, 2017)

Well it doesnt appear to be the hotwater heater drained water from the heater and from the tap and no white particles. I'm beginning to think maybe my holy rock is the culprit...I did a 50% water change cleaned both ac 50's and the media in tank water and when i turned everything back on the particles were there. Water still testing near perfect. I'm gonna remove my holy rock and give it a good scrubbing with a brillo pad and bottle brush to get down in the holes and crevices and do another 25% water change tomorrow and see if that helps.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You'd really be a lot better off to get a canister filter and get rid of the HOB or use them in conjunction with a canister. HOB's are known for being good biological filters but not as much on the water polishing side of things. I always go overkill on every tank I have and if it's a 40 gallon I'd go with a canister that's rated for 80 gallons or more. I don't think it's the Holey rock though, shouldn't be sloughing off minerals to that extent unless it's in acidic water. Make sure you scrub it in tank water or dechlorinated water though, a little bit of chlorine can go a long way in a smaller tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Good to hear about the hot water heater!

I would think just a bottle brush or scrub brush should be sufficient to clean the holey rock but I would think the brillo pad would leave parts of itself on the rock. Also be sure any brush or scrubby item hasn't been used with household chemicals or contains soap products. Even a strong stream of water from a garden hose nozzle should dislodge any debris still trapped in the rocks.

Do you have fine sand in this tank? If so, sometimes particles can be stirred up by flow from the filters or even air stones/wands.


----------



## winstonwolf228 (Jan 23, 2017)

The substrate is pool filter sand that i rinsed a lot. Tanks been running since first week of march, a friend on facebook suggested i was having a minicycle going on but all my water paramaters are on point so idont know if thats the case.

I have two AC50's running with the media setup with the sponge on bottom then filter floss with biomax on top.

temp 80
ph 8.1
ammonia .10
nitrite .25
nitrate 10


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Your tank isn't fully cycled if you're showing ammonia and nitrite. How did you clean your filter media? Sounds like you may have killed off your BB. I'd get some fritzzyme turbo start or Startsmart by TLC whichever you can get asap to fix your cycle issue


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Your Facebook friend was correct though, you are having a mini cycle.


----------



## winstonwolf228 (Jan 23, 2017)

I just squeezed the sponges in tank water and just adied the poly fill I didn't mess with the biomax at all. Well maybe that's the issue I've got half a bottle of start zyme left I'll use that after work


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Well you did the right thing by cleaning it in tank water but it's better if you just kinda swish the sponge around a little bit to get off the gunk and that's it. It takes a little while, sometimes months to get the bacterial colonies stable. When you squeeze out all the brown junk you squeeze out a lot of your bacteria. Just throw in some BB every time you clean the filters for a while and eventually the sand and everything else will house enough bacteria to stabilize your cycle. Good luck and hope that works man.


----------

